# Help please



## smile4loubie (Mar 31, 2010)

Im going jogging for the first time later and not sure what level to start at? I will be taking lucozade with me.


----------



## Pigeon (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Lou,

have you reduced your basal insulin at all today/last night? If not then I'd normally start around 10. I normally need to reduce Novorapid afterwards by about 20% as well for later meals.
Keep checking, and yes, take your lucozade with you. It can be hard to feel hypos when you're sweaty/shaking from exercise, so test your BG straight afterwards too.
Hope you have a good run!


----------



## smile4loubie (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Pigeon x


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Lou,

sound advice from Pigeon, I wouldn't start your jog with a BG of less that 8 until you have been out a few times and know what it does to your levels.

As Pigeon says, be prepared to lower you bolus ratio for the first meal after you jog.

Exercise affects us all differently and only lots of testing and trial & error will tell you what affect it has on your levels and insulin requirements, and the best way of dealing with it.

Keith.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2010)

Also, a reminder that, if you are 17 or above DON'T exercise! This is because you may have insufficient insulin 'on board' to process the glucose in your blood, and could mean your levels climbing even higher with a risk of DKA.

I generally like to start at around 8 or 9 and test before and after. You also need to consider when you last ate and injected - I usually wait 90 mins-2 hours after eating and injecting to give the food time to digest and for the insulin to peak. 

Not sure if lucozade is the best thing to carry as it's going to get very fizzy as you run! Perhaps open the bottle and let it go flat first.


----------



## Laura. (May 2, 2010)

*Great advice *

Lou, I had the same concerns about excercising, great advice on this post! I'll definitely try it.. although my excercise is not as dignified as jogging, ive got the ministry of sound 2010 workout dvd... i cant wait to look like a total prat doing that in my living room 

Laura.


----------



## Lizzzie (May 25, 2010)

Lou, how did it go?

Laura, too?


----------



## dplay (Jun 6, 2010)

I started running just over 18months ago at the age of 46 and have never stopped. My 1st event was a 10k last may, I did the same event this year and was nearly 4mins faster so the training and hard work pays off. I carry jelly babies with me as an emergency boost should I need, it takes time to find your 'best' blood sugar level pre race and the amount it will drop per mile so be patient. I prefer to start around 10 and find its a couple of hours after the race that my levels drop. Post race bananas seem good for me, pre race I have porridge a couple of hours before and usually a pasta meal the night before. Hydration is also very important plenty of fluids the days before the race with a top up prior to the race, but a last minute loo break prevents a stitch.
I'm interested to read the info on high blood sugar readings this could explain a couple of 'bad' races I have had.


----------

